# What do you miSS most about life before children?



## Murihiku (Oct 2, 2008)

For me, it's solitude.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Honestly, not too much.









I will think...


----------



## Jemmind (Nov 13, 2007)

Sleep









I miss sleeping really late.


----------



## mama_ani (Aug 2, 2007)

*sleep!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

Being able to do things on the Spur of the moment. Takes a long time to get out of the house now.

Oh... and Showering for as long as I want.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

Spontaneity.


----------



## alicia622 (May 8, 2005)

sleep


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

I can't get it to begin with S, but I mostly miss being able to get my school work done at certain specific (I guess that's an S) times. Like early mornings and weekends.


----------



## LaLaLaLa (Oct 29, 2007)

Self-Indulgence! I want to be able to sit down with a new book at 7:00 at night and read straight through until 5:00 in the morning. I used to frequently do that on the weekends before kids, but now I have to limit myself to a reasonable bedtime so I'll be alert when the kids wake up.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm not sure how to put it, but probably solitude. I find it frustrating that if I suddenly realize I don't have that one thing that I need for dinner (you know - the one you just _knew_ you had in the pantry), I can't just walk over to the corner store, buy it, and be back home in about 5 minutes. Every little errand is now a major production. That gets to me sometimes.

ETA: lolar2...that would be "self-scheduling".


----------



## 3pink1blue (Jun 23, 2008)

solitude. Now and then, I just want to be _alone_. Just for two minutes.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
ETA: lolar2...that would be "self-scheduling".

Actually it's not the scheduling itself-- more the better grades that went with it!


----------



## siobhang (Oct 23, 2005)

I was bummed I could only choose one.

I chose sleep b/c it is so clearly obvious. But more than just the shear hours, it is the ability to sleep until I wake up - which is more about control over my schedule.

I know it doesn't start with an S, but I miss free time most. I tell my childless friends that I don't have free time any more. I have time I can use as I wish, but it isn't _free_. I pay for it, either in cash or in favors or in some other way.

ETA - change free time to *s*pare time. I thought I didn't have a lot pre-kids. Now I know that I had a ton...


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Sexy little boobs (that were the same size)


----------



## momtokea (Oct 27, 2005)

skinny body


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lolar2* 
Actually it's not the scheduling itself-- more the better grades that went with it!

Ah, so scholastic achievement!


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

The Three S's:

1. Spontaneity
2. Solitude
3. Sleep

In that order.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

There was life before children?







DD1 was born 10 months after I graduated college- before I had children I was a child myself!

I don't miss being single and lonely, or being a broke college student.

With teens, I can get sleep, I can go to the store spontaneously, etc. Lots of the inconveniences of having babies are already over for me.

The only "s" I miss is my skinny waist!


----------



## sharon.gmc (Nov 17, 2008)

I miss hanging out with friends. I haven't seen my friends since I became a mother. . .


----------



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

Sleep. Hands down, I miss sleep the most.


----------



## Healthy_Baby (Sep 15, 2007)

Spontaneity! yes. exactly. i love my LO - but it definitely took/takes getting used to planning ahead for every thing.


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

smoking







:

I loved smoking before I had my dd. I quit when I was 6 weeks pregnant and haven't smoked in 2 years now. I miss it, but it is pretty gross. I don't think I'll ever smoke again because I stuggled so much to give it up.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Seeing movies together.

Sex


----------



## ~NewMa~ (Nov 20, 2007)

I guess I kinda miss all those things.
DS is my little buddy and I love his guts but..... a little vacation would be nice.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Suppers with absolutely no nutritional value.

We used to do things, like eat jalapeño poppers for dinner...but obviously dinner now is balanced and healthy and eaten at the table (well, since I'm on strict bedrest, it's eaten at the table by everyone but me)...


----------



## cotopaxi (Sep 17, 2007)

I see we are a bunch of sleep-deprived mamas!









Sleep, definitely.

And... hmm... how do I make "long trail runs with my group" start with S? Maybe if I had more sleep I would have the brain cells to think of it, lol.


----------



## sweetpeppers (Dec 19, 2007)

Solitude is what I chose, but I also miss sleeping when I want to sleep. When I feel like taking a nap, I can't. If I want to go to bed at 8, I can't. It's not so much that I couldn't get enough sleep in the time that my son sleeps, it's that I don't want to sleep on his schedule.

Really though, my life now is so much better than when I was childless.

Sorry, my real thing that I miss is basketball, but it doesn't start with an S.Q1


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

Sanity.

heehee just kidding.

hmm. I miss being able to just leave the boyfriend in the dust. Unfortunately that's impossible as I made babies with this particular one. Not sure how to make that start with S.









It's not really sleep in general I miss but Sleeping in!!
OMG how I would love to sleep in just once.

I also kinda miss being selfish sometimes. Is that selfish of me?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sharon.gmc* 
I miss hanging out with friends. I haven't seen my friends since I became a mother. . .

Socialization!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cotopaxi* 
And... hmm... how do I make "long trail runs with my group" start with S? Maybe if I had more sleep I would have the brain cells to think of it, lol.

Social ex*s*er*s*ize!


----------



## griffin2004 (Sep 25, 2003)

Silence and solitude. What I would give for a few moments of either!!


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

Serenity is the closest S word the thesaurus has for peace.









I am sooooooooooooo sick of my dcs bickering. It's such a constant thing dh has a nickname for them, _The Bickersons._ He calls from work _and how are The Bickersons?_







:


----------



## Surfacing (Jul 19, 2005)

All of the above


----------



## augustgirl69 (Apr 2, 2005)

Sleep hands down. I have not had a full night of sleep since 1999 and I'm fairly certain it has affected me negatively. I love my kids, I love co sleeping and nursing but honestly, now that we are done having babies and dd is 20 months I DO dream of the day that they all go to bed- NOT IN MINE- and they all sleep all night and so do I!!!!!!!


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

*S*elf-care.


----------



## Jannah6 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Stomach Beauty*


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

I chose solitude, but really it's SPACE that I miss. My space, where my stuff is still there the next day, and I can leave anything out (I mean ANYthing!) and not worry about it. At all. Space that isn't crushed with toys, papers (about someone else's stuff!), and all the other stuff that seems to have caught up w/me - mortages, bills, medical stuff, electronics, clothing that is out grown or not yet fitting or needing repair, broken stuff, books, music and dishes and all the other stuff that clutters up the place! I used to HAPPILY live in about 600sqft, and now 2500 seems SMALL. I am just wanting my space back. Interestingly, I know that some day I WILL get my space back, my children, so young and needy now, will someday fly off, and I will dread that moment, and miss all their stuff and the busy-ness of their lives.


----------



## AnutaCielo (Jun 28, 2008)

My vote goes to Spending money on little nonsenses that I can no longer afford being SAHM and frankly do not have a use for, such as high heels or some silly skirt. It's good for me too this abstinence, but how I wish I could just go out sometimes and shop half of my week's salary away.


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bleu* 
*S*elf-care.









good one!


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jannah6* 
*Stomach Beauty*

A Mama's stomach is always beautiful. Even with ten extra feet of skin and a million stretchmarks. In fact, even moreso.


----------



## the_queen (Nov 3, 2005)

Spontaneity.

And sleeping in.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

I chose sleep. My other picks, in order, are:

Spontaneity
Solitude
Sat/Sun off

Doesn't start with an S but I really miss being able to go to the gym!


----------



## IloveAllMyBabies (Nov 1, 2008)

sleep

and staying out all night at starbucks with hubby and friends just talking and laughing man the good old days now when we go we r home by 9pm lol

also just being able to get up and go it takes too long now with kids

also morning afternoon sex nope never happens anymore lol

noo one touching me or climbing on me sleeping alone with just hubby and nooo screaming noo mess


----------



## wholebreath (Nov 8, 2008)

Solo travel

Before I had ds, I used to travel on my own at least a few weeks per year. It gave me space to learn new things about the world and myself, separate from my dh. I really miss even the option of that space.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Uhhh... schlepping at a pub?







Just being able to go out whenever and hang out at the pub. Not that I was a huge drinker - I don't miss the booze, just the easy times with friends. Now pub nights need to be planned *weeks* in advance, and are always vulnerable to sickness, dh's work, etc.

Ahhh.. I see someone brighter than me put "socialization" - which is kind of what I was going for, but not quite. I am still very social, but it's a different kind of social. I miss being social with a bunch of people with equally few responsibilities. Now most of my friends have kids and/or mortgages. (Although... this might be more of an age thing than a kids thing.)


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh yeah, spughy, I feel you. I think it's still spontaneity, though- or the desire for eaSineSS.
Me, I want silence. We live in a small house, and with four kids (two big boys and a 3 year old who thinks she's a banshee) it would be nice to have a conversation in my head without shouting occasionally.


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

I thought of another: one night *S*tands.


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

I voted sleep, because right now that's what I'm most in need of, with a 10 month old who nurses every hour or so all night long and has done since she was born...

But I thought of another; *s*elf-*s*ufficiency. I miss just being me and not 'needing' anyone else or anything else. I love my husband, but when it was just the two of us I never felt like half of a relationship. I love my daughter with all my heart too, but with her I feel like part of a unit - I am no longer free-standing with associations with others - I don't have an entirely separate identity any more.


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

I agree with some pps, it's spontenaity that I miss most in my life, after we had the kids. Now it feels like every moment is sooo scheduled, & planned in advance. I miss being able to say 'Sure, let's go have a beer at the pub.' or 'Yes, we'd love to go camping this weekend.' on the spur of the moment.


----------



## green betty (Jun 13, 2004)

I voted "other" for *sl*amming through work. Honestly, all the other stuff I've gotten used to, but as a freelance writer and editor it frustrates me to no end to have my work time so constrained. I hate passing up interesting projects because I can't make the time, or turning in work that is good but not near what I know I could do if my time was all my own. It feels very difficult to build a career when I can only give it a slice of my time and creative attention.

I guess that I'm the opposite from some moms here. I have to make myself go to bed and get enough sleep so that I'll be able to parent effectively and gently at 6 in the morning when dc first jumps on top of me. I'd really rather stay up all night tweaking copy.


----------



## Jannah6 (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamajama* 
A Mama's stomach is always beautiful. Even with ten extra feet of skin and a million stretchmarks. In fact, even moreso.


*Marry me*, LOL. My DH actually doesn't mind it. It's me who HATES it:


----------



## LuxPerpetua (Dec 17, 2003)

Singing! Dh and I are big choir junkies







and now we are not able to participate due to bedtime routines and just the chaos that is our life right now.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

spontaniety


----------



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liquesce* 
Spontaneity.











DH & I would randomly decide to climb the white mountains - any weather, any time of day (or night!). We worked from home for ourselves & had no other obligations.


----------



## abeliamama (Feb 5, 2007)

Being able to start something and finish it! A project, a book, a thought, a conversation

To clean my house from top to bottom and then sit back and relax. Now I get one room clean and go to another and the first is already a mess before I finish!

Not that I would ever trade my kids for a clean house!


----------



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *green betty* 
It feels very difficult to build a career when I can only give it a slice of my time and creative attention.

I guess that I'm the opposite from some moms here. I have to make myself go to bed and get enough sleep so that I'll be able to parent effectively and gently at 6 in the morning when dc first jumps on top of me. I'd really rather stay up all night tweaking copy.









Ditto that. We're right there with you. DH & I suffer from sleeplessness not because of our kids, but because we stay up every night working until 1, 2, even later for him, then up with the kids in the morning, and DH off to run the business during the day. When the kids sleep its the only time we have to be creative & productive.

Re: the difficulty building a career. I try to keep in mind that my kids will only be little for such a short time, and with each passing year, I'm able to get a bit more done, a bit more work time, a bit more personal time back. And eventually I'll be back to it full time, and I'll probably wonder where the years went! I try to keep it balanced in my mind, try to live in the present as hard as it is.

Working mamas have it tough.







But I believe that our kids will see the benfits of being determined, driven, goal-oriented and persistant - that it will be a good thing in the long run for their own career & life goals. Peace mama.


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

Being able to just put my coat and shoes on and leave the house.
I had no idea that's what I would miss the most, I would have totally treasured it more.


----------



## Devaya (Sep 23, 2007)

I answered 'solitude' but it's really 'freedom' in the broader sense.


----------



## Devaya (Sep 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Little grey mare* 
Being able to just put my coat and shoes on and leave the house.
I had no idea that's what I would miss the most, I would have totally treasured it more.

And this. Now I'm finally getting a regular slot 'off' from parenting when DP takes over one afternoon a week, this aspect just feels like bliss. Simplicity. Aah.So much less stressful!


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liquesce* 
Spontaneity.

Yep. We used to cobble together an overnight bag, a little cash and zoom away for a weekend adventure. Man, I miss that.


----------



## angie7 (Apr 23, 2007)

Being able to just leave when I want. Before kids, dh and I would just jump in the car and take a weekend road trip to anywhere, anytime we wanted. I really miss that


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

i have to say that life with my dd has brought in so many flavours to my life that i miss nothing.

being a single coparenting mommy to a 6 year old - i dont miss anything from my previous life.

in fact i LOOOOOVE being spontaneous now - it makes life more exciting with dd.


----------



## Freedom~Mama (Apr 6, 2008)

Def. sleep! I love to sleep!


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

sipping Seagram's and shooting pool....


----------



## Ceinwen (Jul 1, 2004)

Sleep, oh dear lord I miss sleep.

My ten month old is still up five to six times a night and is generally the most cantankerous, miserable child known in creation (caveat - I love her!); so I guess I also miss silence. She cries all.day.long.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

I definitely miss sleeping on the weekends, and the ability to make last minute plans to do a non-child activity. But overall, what I miss pales in comparison to what she's added to my life.


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

My *S*ocial Life.

My friends don't have kids. Most of them don't want kids. A few of them don't even like kids. I never get to go out anymore.

I wouldn't trade DD for any of it though.


----------



## AmyB (Nov 21, 2001)

Sports.

By which I mean physical activity in general. I'm 25 lbs overweight and it would just melt right off if I could get back to my pre-pregnancy activity level.


----------



## Solose (May 10, 2008)

Shopping for clothes and enjoying it. I'm all flub now, not much of a waist, and I definately miss going to stores and trying on clothes and looking in the mirror and thinking I look good. I love my ds, but i really miss my pre prego figure.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Weekends off, no doubt. Sleep, yes, but I was never really a sleeper to begin with. Solitude, yes, but I get some of that.

It's the weekends off. It's being able to go out to dinner and a movie, or brunch, whenever I want. That is the single biggest thing I miss about my life prekids.

Oh yeah, that and being able to just run into the store.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I miss being able to stay up late at night without having to miss sleep. I used to stay up until five in the morning and sleep until noon and I miss that flexibility.


----------



## Lemon Juice (Jun 6, 2005)

I wouldn't count sleep for me b/c I lacked that when I didn't have kids b/c I partied too much and had to work too early!









So I chose
......................................*Silence*......................................

We have soon to be 5 kids (in 3 weeks!) and I miss Silence. It's SO loud here. Always someone talking, yelling, crying, fighting, whining, loudly laughing (not too bad a sound tho!), growling (little lions live here), shouting, singing loudly, hollering, screaming, and outright trying to over power one another with their voices.







:

I miss the slience that I have to stay awake at night for...the golden silence found only when it is dark.


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

sleep and reading an entire book in one afternoon.... speed-reading!


----------



## cotopaxi (Sep 17, 2007)

Interesting I see solitude is creeping up, almost even with sleep now.

I guess we (and our kids) are all different! I actually LOVE the un-solitude; I love having a little person to hang out with me all day. It makes the little mundane tasks more fun.

Of course, we'll see how it is when there are more than one, LOL - right now I have a quiet, gentle little toddler who naps a lot.

But sleep.... oh, sleeeep... mmmm... sleep. When the kids get big I am going to RELISH sleeping straight through most nights and sleeping in past 6am!!!


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

All of the above and then some?







I miss sleep the most. I would love a night where I could sleep as much as I wanted. Even when the kids are gone overnight somewhere, I'm up half the night as my bladder never went back to normal, lol!


----------



## Avarie (Sep 8, 2004)

For me, SANITY is one that encompasses many of those things ... sleep, silence, solitude, sex, spontaneity, self-care ... good thing I have an appointment with my therapist today!


----------



## saskiaofthewoods (Mar 27, 2007)

My answer is missing.

NOTHING AT ALL !


----------



## ~girlsmum~ (May 10, 2008)

Other than a few hours of extra sleep, I'm good!


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

Not a ding dang dilly thing. Living with children is more fun than a barrel of monkeys.







:







:







:







:


----------



## baileyann3 (May 12, 2008)

Stoli----


----------



## thefragile7393 (Jun 21, 2005)

How about almost all of the above lol?!?

I miss spontineity (sp?)...being able to go somewhere and do something at almost any time of day without thought to small people.


----------



## MomOf3boyz (Oct 21, 2008)

Solitude - definitely solitude. Not necessarily in a quiet way (though that's nice too), but the freedom to just be me and come and go as I please.


----------



## Miss 1928 (Nov 12, 2007)

I voted 'sex', but more accurately it would be "Sex drive" because my "_S_ervix" just hasn't been the "Same" ever since the birth.







(I thought things were supposed to get "Stretched out", I wasn't anticipating the "oppoSite".) I also miss "intima_SS_y" with my DH.

But I also miss:
"Spontinaity" in _all_ it's forms,
"Shopping Solo" (which could be "claSSified" under "Solitude".),
"con_SS_entrating" on my "Singing" career by "Studying", "practi_SS_ing" and doing "auditionS",
Not being "Sick" all the time. Now that Eloisa is in Daycare I keep on catching everything that she brings home. I have been sick with for 2 months, which really puts a damper on being able to sing.

"Supper with no nutritional value" is on my list too. However it's more that I miss having _just_ a salad, _or_ what ever left-overs are in the fridge, _or_ some Top-Ramen, _or_ pears and cheese and wine







: , _or_ whatever "Stirs my fancy". Now I must be responsible to make a wholesome meal for my LO.
I also miss "lazily reading bookS". I think I've only finished 2 books this whole year.









But, as has been said before; I wouldn't trade any of the joys my amazing little Eloisa







gives me for any or all of the above "S"s. (Except maybe the "joy" of changing poopy diapers.







)


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

Space. As in personal space.

I have a very touchy feely DD, a nursing baby and a horny husband. Somebody is always wanting to touch me.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

I got nothing beginning with S.

However, I miss not having peeps to think about! I miss not worrying about anything buy myself and my needs.


----------



## swimswamswum (Oct 26, 2005)

sleep and swimming


----------



## KnitLady (Jul 6, 2006)

Time. I miss having time to knit and watch a movie. I can sort of do that now, but it ends up being in the dark with DS on my lap which makes knitting much harder, and I have to wear headphones, and have to stop if he wakes up.

I also miss being able to go out with friends at the drop of a hat. It's a big production now and I have to coordinate everything with DH and his work schedule. If things are busy at his work, then I don't feel right asking him to come home early and watch DS so I can go out with friends.


----------



## gagin37 (May 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LaLaLaLa* 
Self-Indulgence! I want to be able to sit down with a new book at 7:00 at night and read straight through until 5:00 in the morning. I used to frequently do that on the weekends before kids, but now I have to limit myself to a reasonable bedtime so I'll be alert when the kids wake up.









:







:







:


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

Slow food...

...meals at nice restaurants without worrying about being late to relieve the sitter
...even meals at family restaurants that weren't planned around being in and out before the toddler gets fussy
...dinners at home where we ate together


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

I voted silence.
But yeah, what everyone else said...


----------



## boopie2001 (Aug 11, 2005)

a somewhat flat stomach. ugh.


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LaLaLaLa* 
Self-Indulgence! I want to be able to sit down with a new book at 7:00 at night and read straight through until 5:00 in the morning. I used to frequently do that on the weekends before kids, but now I have to limit myself to a reasonable bedtime so I'll be alert when the kids wake up.

*sighhhh* Oh how I miss that.

Not to mention going out with friends until all hours, if I wanted to. Or traveling on the spur of the moment; I have friends all over the country and I used to travel a lot. Definitely sex! Sex! More sex! And oh did I mention? SLEEP! Because staying up until 5 am reading doesn't mean much if you have to get up at 6am!









I am honestly surprised some people don't miss ANYTHING about life before kids. I wouldn't trade my daughter for anything on this earth or beyond it, but yeah... I do miss some things for sure. I have different things now. Like waking up in the morning to a smiling toddler who announces "COW" out of nowhere. Like lots of cuddles, giggles, snuggles, nursing. But yep. I do miss stuff.


----------



## Abarat (Jan 22, 2007)

I voted "solitude" because I do miss time alone, but mostly because I miss the freedom to have some uninterrupted time to do something that needs to get done, or work on a something I'd like to do. Even something as simple as washing dishes without having to stop a dozen times to help someone with something...the things we take for granted.

But, of course, I wouldn't trade him for the world....I never knew I could love like this or even be so entertained.







:


----------



## mommy amber (Mar 29, 2008)

spontaneity!
doing what I want, when I want!


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

I thought of another one: Sick. I miss being sick and being able to just take of myself all day - lay in bed, lay on the couch, or whatever, and not have to take care of anyone else!


----------



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

I chose solitude. I require a lot of it to function well and I really miss having time alone to just think without feeling the need to be cleaning up or taking advantage of the time in some other "productive" way.


----------



## rockycrop (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh Solutide, sweet sweet solitude. When I was in college I lived by myself for two years and LOVED it.
I tell my DH when our kids are all grown and gone and we are old, I'm going to get myself a little shack in the desert and stay by myself for weeks at a time. Sometimes that thought alone keeps me going.

It is amazing though, the times I lock myself in the guest bedroom and I am alone, that I can actually hear my internal dialogue (spell check doesn't recognize dialogue???) again. Thoughts! (AKA Speculation?)


----------



## Sierra (Nov 19, 2001)

I chose sleep, but specifically I miss sleeping in, in the morning.


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

*S*leeping until I wake up, *s*howering with my partner (ohhhh how I miss that), and *s*ounds during *s*ex.

And knitting. I miss being able to just knit as much as I like. And watching movies while knitting. (*S*titchwork?)

Why Ss, by the way?


----------



## Miss 1928 (Nov 12, 2007)

I thougt of another:

Soaking in the tub. I used to indulge myslef by soaking in a really _really_ hot bathtub for hours and hours with my three 'R's; Reading, wRiting in my journal and Relaxing.


----------



## kamilla626 (Mar 18, 2004)

*S*wearing.







"Fudge" and "Son-of-a-biscuit" just don't quite cut it all the time.

Also *s*pontaneity (the "Hey, that movie starts in 15 min, wanna go?" kind.

And I miss *s*elfishness







- having to worry about just myself, spending my money and time on MY wants and needs.

*S*pacious floors.







: If it's pink, or sparkly, and it hurts when you step on it, it's in my house.


----------



## BennyPai (Jul 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Sexy little boobs (that were the same size)

I chose solitude, but I would like to add this! Missing my 36 Bs.







WHo'd have thought they could mutate and become 38DD?????!








Definitely worth my 2 healthy tandem-nursed daughters, but I'm just sayin'.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

I miss true solitude and spontaneity. Being able to leave and just go somewhere, anywhere with anybody. I really miss that.


----------



## calpurnia (Sep 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShadowMoon* 
I miss true solitude and spontaneity. Being able to leave and just go somewhere, anywhere with anybody. I really miss that.

Yeah. & what everyone else said. Apart from those who don't miss anything! I didn't vote because I wanted to check everything off







Apart from salsa, never done that.


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

*S*pending time with dh. I miss just going out for dinner and staying out as late as we want, enjoying drinks and each other's company


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

If anything I'd say solitude, but then again, sometimes it's nice to have the company







I have nothing really to go off of, since this is my first, but I think he's a relatively undemanding 3 mo.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

Oh, and SKATING! I used to go ice skating several times a week before I got pregnant with DS.

I moved though, and now the nearest ice rink is an hour and a half drive, so it's not like having kids is the only thing keeping me from it.


----------



## swimswamswum (Oct 26, 2005)

Skiing! We used to go x-country skiing during winters.


----------



## Murihiku (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arwyn* 

Why Ss, by the way?

I guess I'm just *a*ddicted to *a*lliteration!

But so many of the things I miss start with S that I thought it an interesting coincidence, and I would add now after reading the thread: *S*pontaneity, *S*porty *S*tuff, *S*tarting a Task Without Fear of Interruption, *S*imply *S*natching keys and *S*hoes and *S*lipping out the door, *S*erenity, *S*anity, *S*limness, *S*ingle Bliss, *S*ophisticated meals, clothing, and conversation, and of course *S*leeping in!

But I only miss these things *s*poradically, and my two *s*ons are worth all of it, for *s*ure! It might be Ss around here, but it's not *S*O*S*.

Time for a *S*milie:


----------



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss 1928* 
I thougt of another:

Soaking in the tub. I used to indulge myslef by soaking in a really _really_ hot bathtub for hours and hours with my three 'R's; Reading, wRiting in my journal and Relaxing.

Just reading that made me swoon







.


----------



## limette (Feb 25, 2008)

Stargazing.

The best time is in the winter. It gets dark early so you don't have to wait until midnight to go out and the sky's are usually crystal clear. Plus all the good stuff is out in the winter.

We used to drag our scope out onto an abandoned airstrip in -30 weather when we were single.

Yesterday all the news pages were reporting that Jupiter and Venus were going to be seen in conjunction with the Moon last night. It made me sad because I haven't seen them (through a scope) since before I had kids.

That and fishing. I love to fish and haven't done that either in 3+ years. When the kids are older I guess.


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

Reading. Pre-motherhood I read constantly, newspapers, magazines and books. I kept reading lists by topic! Now, I am lucky to get thru the front section of the local paper.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

I voted weekends off - meaning spontaneity to do what I want when I want. But that is because I have a 4 yo and a 2 yo. If you had asked my 18 months ago, I would have said sleep, sleep or sleep.


----------



## hrsmom (Jul 4, 2008)

Cute "s" theme! I do miss spontaneity, sleep, and showering! I miss being able to shower spontaneously! When my baby was a couple of weeks old, I "decided" to take a shower at around 7 pm. I didn't get in that shower until about 10 pm. That was when I first noticed things were a little different.....!!!!! Showers and baths still feel awesome, but I've learned to get by on fewer of them per week!


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

I miss joyriding around the country dirt roads on a Friday night and staying out late and sleeping in on Sundays and watching the NFL in bed...ahhhh those were the days.


----------



## Masel (Apr 14, 2008)

I miss tinkering on projects in my basement. I guess that is a product of spontinatity and solitude. I used to make so many thing. I built an entire bed once. Just a couple weeks ago I went down there and was happily working on something and then my DH came down to tell me that the noise was waking up DD. I hadn't used power tools but the woodworking I was doing was reverberating up through the vents.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Spontaneity.


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

*S*cience, of the high school variety.

Seriously, I had kids right out of school so it's like they've always been there, LOL.


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

spontaneity


----------



## Belia (Dec 22, 2007)

Spending more than 15 minutes on any given task.

Since my LO was born, I feel like I have ADD. He has a 15-minute attention span and hardly ever naps more than 20-30 minutes, so I can only do very small tasks in very small increments.


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

I voted "something else"....

Simplicity.

Honestly, my kids are older and I was young (21) when the oldest was born, so I can't really remember life before kids, and I hadn't had much of a life at that point, anyway.

Seriously, though. I don't even really miss the simplicity that much. I suppose that at some point it will be nice to just make dinner for myself and DH without worrying about this one not liking onions and that one not liking green beans. It will be relaxing to not have to get dressed and go out once again to pick someone up from his friend's house. But I still cringe at the thought of an empty nest.


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

Definitely spontaneity.

I remember the days DP and I would be running errands or doing something mundane and get an urge to get out of town. We wouldn't even go home for clothes - we'd just go. Sometimes we ended up gambling the night away in Nevada, some days we found ourselves in a tiny cabin in the woods, sometimes in a hotel in another city. We'd pick up whatever we needed wherever we needed.

sigh - I really really miss those times.


----------



## Labbemama (May 23, 2008)

my pre-pregnancy body.


----------



## stickywicket67 (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karina5* 
The Three S's:

1. Spontaneity
2. Solitude
3. Sleep

In that order.

same!


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

I picked Salsa Dancing, but really, I miss going out dancing at clubs and sipping saucy spiked sodas...


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

The quiet. I swear, I would sell my soul for five freaking minutes of uninterrupted silence.


----------



## Miss 1928 (Nov 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murihiku* 
I guess I'm just *a*ddicted to *a*lliteration!

But so many of the things I miss start with S that I thought it an interesting coincidence, and I would add now after reading the thread: *S*pontaneity, *S*porty *S*tuff, *S*tarting a Task Without Fear of Interruption, *S*imply *S*natching keys and *S*hoes and *S*lipping out the door, *S*erenity, *S*anity, *S*limness, *S*ingle Bliss, *S*ophisticated meals, clothing, and conversation, and of course *S*leeping in!

But I only miss these things *s*poradically, and my two *s*ons are worth all of it, for *s*ure! It might be Ss around here, but it's not *S*O*S*.

Time for a *S*milie:










You're fun.


----------



## kamilla626 (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss 1928* 
You're fun.

*S*uck up.


----------



## Cherie2 (Sep 27, 2006)

stomach ... a sexy one that is


----------



## Cherie2 (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MidnightCommando* 
Definitely spontaneity.

I remember the days DP and I would be running errands or doing something mundane and get an urge to get out of town. We wouldn't even go home for clothes - we'd just go. Sometimes we ended up gambling the night away in Nevada, some days we found ourselves in a tiny cabin in the woods, sometimes in a hotel in another city. We'd pick up whatever we needed wherever we needed.

sigh - I really really miss those times.

that sounds like fun


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

I forgot _*S*taying up late_! I sometimes stay up late, but it's not just for fun anymore, and I pay for it the next day.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karina5* 
The Three S's:

1. Spontaneity
2. Solitude
3. Sleep

In that order.


----------



## michelleklu (Aug 3, 2008)

Spontaneity, definitely.

Being able to call my friends, schedule plans, and meet up in 10 minutes flat.


----------



## *LoveBugMama* (Aug 2, 2003)

More people miss solitude than sleep. Who would have thought that?









I choose silence. I definitely miss both sleep and solitude too, but being able to just be STILL and quiet is what I miss the most, I think.


----------



## Sonnenwende (Sep 9, 2006)

Spontaneity. The ability to complete a task uninterupted. The ability to walk or hike at a pace faster than a snail's 50% of the time.


----------



## 2pinks (Dec 20, 2007)

sleeping! everything else i'm totally fine with and don't miss at all.


----------



## black balloon (Dec 10, 2008)

Sleep. definitely sleep. Rory sleeps a lot more than other kids her age but I can't do the bed-at-4 AM-wake-up-at-5 PM thing anymore, either.


----------

